# Crackin wee desert i made...



## Mara (Aug 4, 2010)

fat free greek style yoghurt, spot of squeezy honey and a table spoon of nutella. mix it all up. mmmmmm:thumb:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

But do you put the wee in before or after the honey?


----------



## Mara (Aug 4, 2010)

haha


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Whats the sugar content of your fat free yogurt? Some companies take out the fat but add sugar. Add in the honey and Nutella and youre in sugar heaven....Just saying


----------



## Mara (Aug 4, 2010)

ANGLIK said:


> Whats the sugar content of your fat free yogurt? Some companies take out the fat but add sugar. Add in the honey and Nutella and youre in sugar heaven....Just saying


100g is 4.2g of sugar (3% rda)


----------

